# Spielfeld für ein Spiel erstellen, wie am besten?



## Guest (17. Feb 2004)

Hallo,

ich muss für ein Praktikum Schiffeversenken als Spiel schreiben.
Das Spiel an sich funktioniert eigentlich schon, mein Problem ist mom nur das Grafische und zwar weiss ich nicht so recht wie ich das Spielfeld darstellen soll. Mein erster Gedanke war 10x10 Buttons zu generieren und die je nach dem einfärben, aber ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir das nicht wirklich gut. 
Wie könnt ich es sonst machen? Kann man zB auch einfach in den Frame Rechtecke malen und sie dann ansprechen? Geht sowas? Oder hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen Vorschlag?

Gruss,
ment


----------



## DreamArtist (17. Feb 2004)

Erstelle ein 2 Dimensionales Array.

Würde als Typ JButtons auf einen GridLayout nehmen, falls Die dies nicht gefällt kannst Du auch Labels nehmen. 

```
GridLayout layout = new GridLayout ( 10,10 );
JPanel spielfeldPanel = new JPanel ( layout );
JButton spielfeld [][] = new JButton [10][10];

for ( int zeile = 0; zeile < spielfeld.length; zeile++ )
{
    for ( int reihe = 0; reihe< spielfeld[zeile].length; spalte++ )
    {
        spielfeld [ zeile ] [spalte ] = new JButton ();
        spielfeldPanel.add ( spielfeld [ zeile ] [ spalte ] );
    }
}
```


----------



## Tobias (17. Feb 2004)

Nimm ne JTable und bastel nen eigenen CellRenderer. Über die diversen Listener hast du die volle Kontrolle über die Aktionen des Benutzers.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Beni (17. Feb 2004)

Nimm ein JPanel und überschreib die Methode _paintComponent_. Dann hast du eine leere Component in der Du nach belieben zeichnen kannst.


----------



## Tobias (17. Feb 2004)

drei Leute, drei Vorschläge. Nun such dir was aus...


----------

